# Pala sucht Raid auf onyxia, Pechschwingenhort oder geschmolzener kern



## Erothar (3. Dezember 2007)

da ich in den nächsten 4-6 tagen die stufe 60 erreichen werde suche ich nach einer schlachtgruppe auf Gul'dan die regelmäßig eine der oben genannten 3 inis (Onyxia, pechschwing.hort, geschm. kern) raidet.

Bin pala und würde gern als tank oder healer mitgehn. Denke mal bei diesen 3 inis dürfte es grad wegen der feuerressi. interessant sein einen pala dabeizuhaben. und extra heilung schadet ja nie :-)

Wäre super wenn sich jemand melden würde. Anschauen könnt ihr meinen char ja im Arsenal.


----------



## Lootelf (3. Dezember 2007)

Erothar schrieb:


> da ich in den nächsten 4-6 tagen die stufe 60 erreichen werde...



An dieser Stelle hält der geneigte Leser einen Moment lang inne, bevor er sich vor Lachen aufs köstlichste beeumelt.

Lieber Erothar.
Als wir damals 60 geworden sind, hieß es für uns, monatelang in Strathholme, Scholomance, BRT, LBRS/UBRS und Diremaul die nötigen Ausrüstungsgegenstände zu besorgen.
Wenn wir dann Glück hatten, bekamen wir einen "Probe-Platz" in einem MC-Raid, wo wir uns dann erst mal T1 farmen durften. Mit vollem T1 ging es dann zu Ony und nach BWL.

Glaub bitte nicht, dass du als grün/blau ausgestatteter "Neu-60er" in diesen Instanzen auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hast, mitgenommen zu werden. Zumal es z.Zt. schon schwierig ist, überhaupt eine Gruppe für die Pre-Quests zu finden.

Wenn du tatsächlich vorhast, diese Instanzen mit Level 60 zu bestreiten, stell dich bitte auf einen sehr langen und steinigen Weg ein.


----------



## Lexort (5. Dezember 2007)

Lootelf schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle hält der geneigte Leser einen Moment lang inne, bevor er sich vor Lachen aufs köstlichste beeumelt.
> 
> Lieber Erothar.
> Als wir damals 60 geworden sind, hieß es für uns, monatelang in Strathholme, Scholomance, BRT, LBRS/UBRS und Diremaul die nötigen Ausrüstungsgegenstände zu besorgen.
> ...



Denkmal drann das er 2 LVL Scherbenwelt Quests machen kann und was es dort gibt ist eigentlich besser als was er in MC oder bei Ony bekommt.


----------



## Door81 (5. Dezember 2007)

seltsamer doppelpost, sry


----------



## Door81 (5. Dezember 2007)

Lexort schrieb:


> Denkmal drann das er 2 LVL Scherbenwelt Quests machen kann und was es dort gibt ist eigentlich besser als was er in MC oder bei Ony bekommt.



/sign

Ausserdem denk ich nicht dass die Raids die jetzt noch reingehen ihre 60er Chars equippen wollen, sondern viel eher mit ihren 70ern reinlatschen um ein wenig die Nostalgie zu kosten und evtl. Gildenmitgliedern die damals nicht die Gelgenheit hatten eine Freude zu bereiten.

Obwohl ich glaub nicht dass wirklich viele Raids REGELMÄßIG reingehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würd lieber die 70 machen und danach nach Funraids ausschau halten, wenns nur darum geht es mal gesehen zu haben.

Deine Feueraura wird dir bei Ragnaros auch nix helfen wenn du kein einziges Teil mit Feuerresi hast, von BWL erst gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## Lootelf (5. Dezember 2007)

Lexort schrieb:


> Denkmal drann das er 2 LVL Scherbenwelt Quests machen kann und was es dort gibt ist eigentlich besser als was er in MC oder bei Ony bekommt.



Das ist zum ersten nicht ganz richtig, da die ersten beiden Questbelohnungen nicht gerade besonders prall sind. Da von MC/Ony-Niveau zu reden, trifft dann nicht ganz die Realität. 
Zum zweiten sind das nur ZWEI Ausrüstungsgegenstände, die ein komplettes MC/BWL-Equip nicht ersetzen können.
Zum dritten ist er immer noch Level 60, bekommt also entsprechend viel Schaden durch mangelnde Rüstung bzw. fehlende Resistenzen.

Das müsste er alles durch Equip ausgleichen, und genau das dafür benötigte Equip droppt gerade nicht in der Scherbenwelt, sondern in (U/L)BRS, MC, AQ, BWL oder Naxx.

Der Tip, erst 70 zu werden, ist schon der richtige. Schon alleine durch den hohen Levelunterschied widersteht man dann vielen Magie-Attacken und kann sich einiges Resi-Gefarme sparen.


----------



## backpenther (17. Dezember 2007)

Tja, man kann das weder so noch so pauschalieren. Zum einen sind die Unterschiede zwischen den T0-Teilen, die man in Strat/Scholo/LBRS bekommt und den Instanzendrops vorher (Tempel, BRT, D nicht sehr groß. Wenn man also ausschließlich Instanzen geht, 60 wird und jede dieser Inzen in paar mal gemacht hat, sollte man eine anständige blaue Pre-BC Dungeonausrüstung zusammen haben. Dann ist selbst das grüne Zeugs, was es auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel für die Quests gibt, jener Ausrüstung deutlich überlegen.

Was aber viel wichtiger ist: So wie anno dazumal ist es gar nicht mehr möglich zu spielen, seit Patch 2.3 schon gar nicht mehr. Vor Lvl 60 einmal BRT komplett bringt ein ganzes Level, jede Ini-Quest 15000 XP, und mein Priester ist mit einmal LBRS, zweimal Strat und BRT schon fast 62 ohne das ich von der Scherbenwelt groß was gesehen habe. Ich habe es also wenigstens geschafft, bis auf Scholo und DB alle Instanzen clear zu bekommen (und ohne gezogen zu werden!). Ich hab das schonmal gepostet, aber der Aufbau des ex-60er-Endgames verhindert, das man überhaupt alle diese Instanzen einmal ganz durch bekommt, geschweige denn die Questreihen alle macht oder seinen Ruf irgendwo hoch farmt oder Resistenzitems zusammenbekommt ... weil man einfach vorher 70 wird. Damit steht jedem aber gleichzeitig eine Ausrüstung über BC-Quests zur Verfügung, die in Verbindung mit dem Lvl dann für die Schlachtzüge schon reichen sollte. (Vor allem, weil zumindest die ersten Scherbenwelt-Instanzen wohl deutlich kürzer sind als die letzten 5er in der "alten" Welt und man da blaue-BC-Ausrüstung einsammeln kann)

Das weitaus größere Problem ist, das der spielerische Anspruch in diesen Schlachtzügen recht hoch ist. Anders formuliert: man muß außer der reinen Stärke auch noch taktisches Geschick mitbringen. Das ist aber gerade die Fähigkeit, die durch die Bank vielen Spielern fehlt. Man sieht das sehr schön an reinen Taktikaufgaben wie dem Lyzeum in den BRT, das ist keine Frage der Stärke: auch ein 70er Krieger schafft es nichtmal bis zur gegenüberliegenden Tür, wenn er einfach losrennt. Und gruppentaktisch ausgefeilt zu spielen, schaffen viele einfach nicht. Deshalb ist ein Random-Versuch in einem Schlachtzug, abgesehen davon, das man keine Leute findet, zum scheitern verurteilt, weil man die Taktik wohl kaum im ersten Versuch hinbekommt. Und dann fehlt einfach das gemeinsame Ziel, da eine Reihe von Versuchen aufzuwenden.

Ich stehe nach wie vor dazu: ich habe keinen 70er ... dafür aber eine Menge Erfahrung mit Def-Tank/Magier/Heilpriester/Universaldruide um die 60. Diese Erfahrung sagt sehr viel mehr aus als der Besitz eines 70ers, für den man nur lang genug an einem Char spielen muß und von tanken, heilen und intelligent Schaden machen keine Ahnung hat. Jedenfalls nicht alles gleichzeitig. Beim Scholo-Versuch sag ich dem Magier, er solle mit Gegenzauber pullen, er sagt: "oh, den habe ich beim Lehrer nicht gelernt". Oder jener 59er Paladin in BRT, dem man sagt, er solle die Feueraura anmachen, und sie auch nicht gelernt hat ... Im Lyzeum dann die einfache Marschrichtung: Krieger vorrennen, alle dicht dahinter, Magier bombt die Gegner weg, entschlossen und schell vorrücken und Pause erst an der Ausgangstür. Was passiert: Die Gruppe verteilt sich, jeder pullt irgendwo anders, man geht zögerlich los, der Magier hat schon auf der Hälfte des Wegs sein Mana verbraten, ... der Wipe ist dann garantiert, da hilft es auch nicht, wenn man 70 ist.

Es gibt Ausnahmen, und gerade in der letzten Zeit hatte ich da Glück. Das waren Gruppen, wo man fast nix im Chat zu sagen brauchte, außer vielleicht bei den Bossen "Was kann der?" und man einfach so durchgepflügt ist, weil jeder genau wußte, was er zu tun hat und wann. Das macht einen guten Spieler aus, aber davon einen ganzen Schlachtzug zusammenbekommen? Unmöglich außerhalb einer Gilde.

Ich will schon versuchen, mal Schlachtzüge zu sehen, aber da sieht es verdammt düster aus ... das ist halt der Preis, den man für die Abwechslung, mehrere Klassen parallel zu spielen, zahlen muß. Zeitlich sollte das etwa hinkommen, das ich vier 70er dann habe, wenn das nächste Addon raus ist. Dann geht wohl niemand mehr Heroic, Kara, Gruul & Co. Außerdem hab ich noch keine Gilde gefunden, wo man Rücksicht darauf nähme, das man pro Char nur 1/4 der Zeit verfügbar hat. Warten wirs ab ....


----------



## Lexort (18. Dezember 2007)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Das ist zum ersten nicht ganz richtig, da die ersten beiden Questbelohnungen nicht gerade besonders prall sind. Da von MC/Ony-Niveau zu reden, trifft dann nicht ganz die Realität.
> Zum zweiten sind das nur ZWEI Ausrüstungsgegenstände, die ein komplettes MC/BWL-Equip nicht ersetzen können.
> Zum dritten ist er immer noch Level 60, bekommt also entsprechend viel Schaden durch mangelnde Rüstung bzw. fehlende Resistenzen.



-> http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/50/ruestungssets?set=208
-> und eine Brustplatte die man sich locker mit 58 besorgen kann: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28055


----------

